# Dudas con transistor k3563 Tv Toshiba 14"



## Adrian32 (Nov 2, 2015)

Hola buenas noches, quisiera hacerles dos preguntas con respecto a un transistor para un tv.

La primera es:
¿El transistor K3563 que lleva en fuente un tv toshiba de 14" que tengo, puede ser reemplazado con algún otro? si es así, por favor agradecería que me dijeran cuales.

La segunda pregunta que tengo es con respecto a este mismo transistor K3563, cuando lo busco en datasheet, me lleva a uno 2SK3563, quisiera saber si este es el mismo. De no ser así, si me facilitan la hoja de datos del K3563 que trajo originalmente el televisor, pues allí no aparece, lo agradecería mucho.

De antemano gracias.


----------



## dantonio (Nov 3, 2015)

Algunos posibles reemplazos:
2SK3563; 2SK3565; 2SK3566; 2SK3569; 
2SK3585; 2SK3667; 2SK3797; 2SK3799; P6NK90ZFP 
Saludos.


----------



## J2C (Nov 3, 2015)

.



 Adrian32

El *2SK3563* == K3563 

También lo podrias reemplazar por:

*Fairchild*

*Unisonic*

Y otros mejores que respeten Vds>500V , Id>5A , Rdson <1,4Ω.


 Debes asegurarte que sean de *buena calidad* y no vulgares copias, es lo subrayado tienes las datasheet de ellos.




 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Adrian32 (Nov 3, 2015)

Mejores respuesta no pude recibir. Muchísimas gracias dantonio y J2C.


----------

